# My First Muskie!



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

With the help of Mason52 and another muskie fisherman I landed my first muskie ever and the biggest fish I have ever caught in my life. I caught this monster from my Jackson Cuda kayak. What a day, I'm still smiling! 

I caught it north of 73 in CC. Who knew! 

Caught it on 15# test trolling a little black/silver shad rap on my bait caster. Thank goodness, that was the only setup I had that could handle a 45" muskie.

Thanks again Mason, I could never have finished it without your help. I owe you man! Please send my thanks along to the other angler.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

That's a hawg of a Musky for around here, good work!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Some of those SOMA guys are alright, huh? 

Great fish, now come out to our SOMA meeting @ Gander Mtn on Wed. I'm sure the rest of the guys in the club would love to hear about your catch!


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Thats an awesome fish! I couldnt imagine trying to land one in a yak!


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

WOW, Great Catch.

I have fished for 2 years from my yak at CC and have not even seen a musky at CC.


----------



## Aqua Man (Aug 8, 2011)

That is an awesome fish, congrats!!!!!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Here I am idling along looking for a magic bait and I see a kayak that looks to be being towed with no one in front of it. Then I saw that the angler had a fish on and when I saw it roll on the surface I knew immediately it was a musky and a pretty good one. I asked if he wanted me to net that fish and he said he did so I dropped the trolling motor into the water. Here is a photo we took before a quick release. A 45 inch musky with that girth is probably about 28 pounds
Good job on a very nice first fish Steve


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice fish dude! That thing is a beast. I admire the time and effort you hard-core muskie guys dedicate to the chase. I'm still 999 casts away from my first one


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice fish. Caught a freshly stocked one the other day.


----------



## jsm197 (Mar 11, 2010)

That's awesome dude, congratulations! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

That's awesome! I have caught muskie before but never from my kayak. I have always wanted catch one like that from a kayak! Nice job!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Congratulations!! 
Thats a great story about your muskie powered kayak, almost a careful what you wish for thinglol.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Awesome fish backlash, has a mean looking maw that's for sure! Welcome to the addiction


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Great story and pics!..Congrads


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

Awesome!! congrats and yeah Mason is a good guy!


----------



## diesel11679 (May 29, 2012)

Beautiful fish. I'm sure the fight must have been fun. How much did it pull you around?


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow grats, I'd kill to catch something like that


----------



## boostdscoob (May 25, 2012)

Beautiful fish! Good catch! My soon to be father in law and I are hoping to go this year, the boat is almost ready!


----------



## Cincyghosthunter (Jun 4, 2008)

Congratulations!!! :B Did it get released back ok?


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice fish! I like the picture too, kind a different angle/perspective than most 
"fish pictures"


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Nice Job that had to have been quite a workout.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Socom said:


> Nice fish! I like the picture too, kind a different angle/perspective than most
> "fish pictures"


My nephew was directly to my left and he got most of the pictures. 

The muskie pulled me around for maybe 5 minutes, but I was going in circles until it broke water the first time.

Muskie was quick released to be caught another day. When she went back into the water she swam off down the creek as if we weren't even there.

I didn't realize how 'tough' a fight it was until I got home that afternoon. I could hardly lift it up for the pictures because my right shoulder is a mess and I was working on my hernia then too.  I ended up in the ER that night getting things pushed put back in place.


----------

